# Game 30: Mavs @ Heat (12/20/10 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, December 20, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBAtv*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The beginning of a tough week of games. Heat better be ready from the start in this one. Dallas has owned us in the regular season for years now. Heat havent beaten the Mavs in the regular season since 2004.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tyson Chandler and Jason Terry are our biggest problems. Besides Dirk, obviously.

We're a better team than when we played them last time. But yeah, we gotta come out strong in the 1st half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This will be tough. 3pt shooters and an active, versatile front court. We need to play better than the last few games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Any chance for Mike Miller sighting?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo said they wanna get in a practice 1st and since they were off today because of the back to back, he wont get that practice in until Tuesday. So if they are gonna stick to that, I doubt it.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Any way we can afford not to rush Miller back? I hear a thumb injury on the shooting hand is very serious and I wouldn't want to risk it on Miller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ByTimReynolds Spo on Miller: "He's close." Says he may suit up tonight. Spo and Riles have not decided yet.


..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Beat the Mavs.

No excuses.

We are the Miami Heat.

They're that team that lost in '06 and then historically in '07.

Win tonight.

Bitches.

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There was a mini-twitter fight between the Heat beat writers.

All of them were tweeting about what the players had been saying about the team meeting when they last played Dallas. This prompted this tweet from Ira:


> IraHeatBeat Lots of talk today about team meeting in Dallas. Overrated. What got Heat back on track was soft schedule allowing for renewed confidence.


Which Mike Wallace answered back with this:


> WallaceHeatNBA Those HERE at shootaround just learned how vital the Heat's players felt the meeting in Dallas was for the team turnaround.


And JJax to tweet this:


> TheJaxShow http://plixi.com/p/64219537 @IraHeatBeat is the baddest man on the planet -- tweeting insight and analysis w/o being pictured @MiamiHEAT shootaround!! Nanny Cam?


Just thought that was funny


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Man, when did Wallace so thoroughly overtake Ira? Was it at the beginning of free agency when he chased Pat Riley?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If I can find a good stream, I'll be back in this thread for the first time in a while tonight.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Beat the Mavs.
> 
> No excuses.
> 
> ...


x2

lol at the whipping


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> x2
> 
> lol at the whipping


That smiley just perfectly expresses my feelings about this team.

We should whip some serious A-- 82 games a year and no less than 16 more in the postseason.

Go Heat, Play Defense, Do Your Jobs, Beat the Mavs

:flay:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounds are key. If we dont rebound, we lose.

Always nice to see Caron back 'home' too. Love that guy - he'll always be one of my favourites.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Same here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I love this board. Let's do this guys. I'd love to finally see us take care of this team in the reggae season. No better opportunity than tonight.










Both Windys appear to be gone (-horst, -erman), and Reynolds looks way bigger than I thought.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

M&M will suit up but no guarantees on playing time.

I think he'll play



> @TheJaxShow said:
> 
> Mike Miller will suit up; Spoe says he probably won't play but Chalmers is under the weather so.....ya neva know. Will really work him in in PHX


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is awesome. Everyone laughed at Mike when he said he was shooting for XMas. Here he is coming back a few games before. Go MIKEY!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal will be inactive tonight so I guess Mario will dress. Hopefully he's good to go at full speed.

interesting that they'd dress Mike though. Why dress him if you dont think you'll play him?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Because its typical Heat subterfuge. Mike will play. 1st half, too. I'll quote this post when he enters in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I hope you're right Jace


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I hope if I'm right its because we're controlling the game, not in desperate need of Mike's play.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Agreed. Just want to see him out there..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That injury, if Mike comes back without problems, could turn out to be such a huge blessing in disguise.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> That injury, if Mike comes back without problems, could turn out to be such a huge blessing in disguise.


exactly


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I love the beat writer slapfight, fantastic


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gonna see a lot of zone D in these next two games. So its good that Mike's gonna be back, if not tonight, on Thursday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How funny is this? 


> WallaceHeatNBA Could be night of lucky No.13 for Heat. Going for 13th straight W. Looks to end 13-gm season skid vs Mavs. Miller No.13 in lineup?


And who just happens to be sitting courtside tonight? _THE_ number 13 himself


> EthanJSkolnick Dan Marino with the floor seat near the Mavericks bench tonight.


Either a whole lotta good luck or bad


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Dirk 2-2 and hasnt touched the rim on either


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

OMG! DO SOMETHING YOU FOOLS!!!!

:flay:

Thanks Bosh...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh is a bad defender. So bad...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They always jump us at the start. When will this team realize it?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mavs come out firing. Wonder how long before we put Lebron on Dirk? He's the best in the league at defending Dirk.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Make it happen Spoelstra.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I never knew Miller wore #13. Makes no sense that they would let him have a retired number (regardless of how ridiculous that retired jersey is).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Bosh is a bad defender. So bad...


Its mental with Bosh. Sometimes he's pretty good. He's been conditioned to take defensive plays off and not always be held accountable and play with urgency. I think its changing, slowly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, finally a basket by Z


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Its mental with Bosh. Sometimes he's pretty good. He's been conditioned to take defensive plays off and not always be held accountable and play with urgency. I think its changing, slowly.


I fear that it will take an entire season and an off-season just like it took Pau. Hopefully not longer.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How can we be _this _bad? _Really_.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice ball movement. again, FINALLY.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBron needs to go Jay-Z on DeShawn "Soulja Boy" Stevenson.

(Bonus points for whoever gets that reference.)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We have too many flat jump shooters. That was ugly, Arroyo. 4 feet from the basket.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> LeBron needs to go Jay-Z on DeShawn "Soulja Boy" Stevenson.
> 
> (Bonus points for whoever gets that reference.)


I think we all should. Didnt it happen during the Playoffs?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The 07-08 Heat would blow these fools out.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't get why Wade wasn't shooting free throws there. That's bad officiating. He felt the foul and he shot the ball without putting it on the floor.

How can the shot have counted for an and1 if he had made it but then he doesn't get free throws?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> I think we all should. Didnt it happen during the Playoffs?


Comeon. Need definitive answers for rep to be rewarded.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

"When he leaves his feet, he always knows where his teammates are"

No Tony, no he does not.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Dwyane...

Bosh hits the J


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Good defense, SCORE POINTS

:flay:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****, Bosh. Everyone is looking lazy and lackadaisical. Why do we always come out like this for games we're supposed to really care about? Everything is short, sloppy, miss-timed, misplaced.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Put in Joel to shutdown Dirk... NOW!!!!!

:flay:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron really out of sync tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Could not have started this game off any worse.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Comeon. Need definitive answers for rep to be rewarded.


LeBron said a guy like DeShawn trying to talk crap about him is like Soulja Boy trying to critique Jay-Z, implying theyre in different leagues. The Wiz then invited Soulja Boy to the next game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mavs know everything we will run in the halfcourt at all times


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't get why we never get those calls. Ever. I'm considering doing the research to see just how often we are called for charges instead of getting the blocking foul.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Mavs are hiding Dirk on Big Z. Second Half I'd like to see us move Bosh to center and Lebron to the 4 so Dirk has to guard Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Mavs know everything we will run in the halfcourt at all times


Bad combination tonight. Mavs own us in the regular season and Rick Carlisle owns us as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and dunk


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why is there such an enormous difference between Juwon Howard and Chris Bosh defensively? Jesus help us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JJ 333



futuristxen said:


> The Mavs are hiding Dirk on Big Z. Second Half I'd like to see us move Bosh to center and Lebron to the 4 so Dirk has to guard Bosh.


Id like to see that. Good idea.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel Anthony = starter. No doubt about it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the layup!

Wow


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

ITS THE WADE show babyyyyyy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23-22 Dallas after 1

the **** just happened? :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DWADE=MVP!

Hope Lebron was watching. THAT'S HOW YOU DO IT!

YEAH DWADE!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dwyane "no, no, no, YES!" Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's how you end a quarter. LeBron who?

Now imagine if we were actually playing when the game started.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Crowd is into it, sirens blaring, lets get some ****ing noise in this bitch


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> Joel Anthony = starter. No doubt about it.



I think he and Chalmers work better as a jolt off the bench. Otherwise you're bringing Arroyo and Z off the bench, which isn't near the change of pace.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Everyone do notice that Dirk ran to the bench like a scared German girl who saw a horny David Hasselhoff at the sight of Joel Anthony entering the game!

:flay:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Seriously, I'm pausing all discussion in this thread effective immediately.

We're going to discuss what Joel Anthony just did on that play.

I see people bang on this dude because he doesn't get "points per game" numbers in the box sheet, but is there a column for "solid screens per game?" JOEL ANTHONY created that basket for Wade. That was all him and it's not something just any schmo can do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Why is there such an enormous difference between Juwon Howard and Chris Bosh defensively? Jesus help us.


Helps that he came in and Dirk came out. Chris may suck on D but I dont even want to see what Dirk would do to Juwan.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333

Heat lead just like that


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He didn't just post. He posted and RE-POSTED. That was just so incredible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Even Joel scores!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel sky hook!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

JOEL! With the offense!

:allhail:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel ****ing Anthony


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel hits the J!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> JOEL! With the offense!
> 
> :allhail:


*Joel fan club high five*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel is on fire!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

OMG!!! JOEL ANTHONY!!! I! JUST! JIZZED! MYSELF!!!!!!!

Woohoo!

:allhail:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Needed that timeout. Wade is dead tired.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> OMG!!! JOEL ANTHONY!!! I! JUST! JIZZED! MYSELF!!!!!!!
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> :allhail:


*Joel fan club low five*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

When did the Heat trade for Hakeem? Oh that's Joel Anthony!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Love how Joel went for the rebound a millisecond after releasing that last shot


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on Lebron, show up D-Wade in this quarter


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel Anthony!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Love how Joel went for the rebound a millisecond after releasing that last shot


Hater! jk :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> I think he and Chalmers work better as a jolt off the bench. Otherwise you're bringing Arroyo and Z off the bench, which isn't near the change of pace.


Sorry, you're kinda wrong there. Last year, Arroyo served as a great energy, change of pace key before grabbing the starting spot. Earlier this year, Z was great coming of the bench and drilling shots for the 2nd unit. But I do like Rio and Joel in that role.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was a perfect screen and LeBron was free to the rim but he just got stripped.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jones has had a couple bad defensive possessions here. Wrap him up if you are gonna foul him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mario in the spot he wasn't two nights ago gets the rebound off the free throw miss. You know they must have worked on that


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So...LeBron got wasted last night, eh?

Let's ask A-Woj, he always has the "El BJ" dirt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We need Lebron to wake the **** up and get going here.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jace said:


> Sorry, you're kinda wrong there. Last year, Arroyo served as a great energy, change of pace key before grabbing the starting spot. Earlier this year, Z was great coming of the bench and drilling shots for the 2nd unit. But I do like Rio and Joel in that role.


Oh my bad.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haywood is probably my least favorite player in the entire league to watch. He never gets called for 3 seconds and he literally commits it on every play. On both ends.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jace said:


> So...LeBron got wasted last night, eh?


Haha when he plays like this, it's usually my theory. Jason Kidd does the same thing sometimes, where when either of them lose touch with the game it looks like they can't do anything out there--like they can barely even dribble the ball.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333

great find by Lebron


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And there's your 3rd foul for Lebron. Worst start I've seen him have in awhile.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron picks up his 3rd foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder when was the last time Lebron went scoreless in a half?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel gonna getcha Dirk. Keep it up with that spin move.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario has been great on D tonight


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

JJ is hearing the Footsteps of Mike Miller


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We're winning this game. Book it. They've awakened the hornets' nest.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike Miller!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario commits some dumb fouls

Mike Miller's coming in to a standing ovation


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Marioooooooooooooo


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh no Mike, oh no. You need to learn quick not to pass to Joel :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario and Joel have been so great tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers is playing so hype with Miller in. I love it!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jace said:


> Because its typical Heat subterfuge. Mike will play. 1st half, too. I'll quote this post when he enters in the 2nd quarter.


Told ya


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Good call, Jace :greatjob:



Adam said:


> Oh no Mike, oh no. You need to learn quick not to pass to Joel :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Told ya


J-Money.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Miller 3 rebounds lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333

:rotf:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Omg! WTF IS HAPPENING!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Skirmish!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. That was a ridiculous possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade off the glass!

Crazy minute and half. Mike with 4 rebounds.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Is this real life??


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's Joel's house. Welcome to Joel's house Dirk.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh no. Remember when the Wizards gave Mike **** for wearing LeBrons? Now he's wearing Kobes, I believe. As much as I hate it, its cool to see them in Heat colorway


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dirk tried to sweep through the arm to draw a foul on Joel and it didn't work but he still made the shot. Guy is insane.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mike is a little rusty lol


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ughhhhhhhhhhh this place would have exploded if Miller made any of those threes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dirk has made some insanely difficult shots tonight

44-43 Miami at the half

The crowd would have exploded had Mike made any of those 3's


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh was very active on the offensive glass in the 2nd


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can you imagine how good we will be if Mike rebounds as he has in his career and tonight?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jason Jackson RT's me every time I tweet him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was one weird half.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's really a shame the damn first half had to end, Miller gave the crowd and team some incredible energy. Guys were going balls to the wall there.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Early POTG:

Joel Anthony

:allhail:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel was GREAT, but Mario was just as good, if not a little better.

We need Joel to start the 2nd. He's done the best job of anyone on Dirk.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

My stream is so ****ty, but it's good to see Miller in the game. Bit rusty, but it'll come. Even if it takes him until the playoffs, when he gets that stroke he'll be huge for us. 

Good work by taking a lead into the half. LeBron has been **** so far, so if we can keep a bit of a lead until he decides to get his arse into gear, we'll win this one.

Anthony has played some very good defence on Dirk, and Mario's hitting some big shots and playing well too. Pleasantly surprised by our point guards this season. Mario looks like he really wants to get that starting spot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller is trending worldwide on twitter right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Lebron. Just, Wow...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzzz


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Get em Z


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a play design to get Stevenson wide open for the 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, LeBron. Talk about a lid. He really looks hungover.

And theyre cooking now


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lolbron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like the 1st quarter all over again.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron's plus/minus this game has to be terrible


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WTF!? The Arena is playing Soulja Boy music. Play Jay-Z!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Lebron's plus/minus this game has to be terrible


-25. Z, Carlos, and Chris arent far behind at -21.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ for 33333

Finally


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron to Chris for the J


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The starting lineup has just been bad tonight. They are playing horrible defense leading to too many set offensive possessions aka predictable high pick and pops


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, that was good defense there. More please!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z with the tip in.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice tip Z


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Finally LeBron. And a 3 to boot!



Smithian said:


> WTF!? The Arena is playing Soulja Boy music. Play Jay-Z!!!!


Did you rep me for that? I answered with detail.

Nice J for Bosh, and D on the other end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

10-0 right back in your face


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron for 333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron JAMES


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Missed opportunity there on the Wade turnover.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My comp is running extra slow right now.

End line-up

Rio
Wade
Miller
Bron
Bosh

With Joel substituting for Miller when size is needed. Surprised we haven't seen Damp against his old team.

That 3 looked good from the get for LeBron. Dirk missing some easy J's fortunately.

Wade loses it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333

beautiful ball movement


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The JJ/Mario/Joel trio needs some sort of nickname. It's like the team snorts a line of coke when they come in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jj!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're getting lulled into taking 3's. 26 is waaaaaaaaaay too many.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horible take by Rio on that 3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nooooooooo Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh, Joel. How did you miss that and1?

great ball movement again though.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate those bull**** shots after perfect defense


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> The JJ/Mario/Joel trio needs some sort of nickname. It's like the team snorts a line of coke when they come in.


"The Pushers"? "The Crack Boyz"? 

Joel intentionally missed that dunk to work on his FT game. 1-2.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron what in the world was that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Lebron

68-65 Miami after 3


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LBJ 4 MVP!!!!

:clap2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBj again!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron.... here it comes...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WTF LeBron? Wide open left drive to baseline and you go right and attempt a handoff with more blue jerseys by you than whit, thus handing it over to the Mavs.


Kinda made up for it though.

Nice J again there.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Too many heat checks for Lebron tonight, he's desperate to hit 2-3 in a row


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeez Lebron. DRIVE THE BALL!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bunch of horrible jumpers, mostly by LeBron, get the Mavs back in.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper jumper


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers is a one man wrecking crew

Welcome back Wade and Bosh, perhaps we will see some semblance of offense now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers is MVPing out there tonight. So active.

The crowd was dying for Wade to come back.

Rio making me eat my words.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another dumb, unnecessary foul by Mario. He leads the league in those.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What I meant to say was one man wrecking crew for both sides


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nevermind. Upon review, Chalmers did nothing wrong there. That was a horrible call.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Finally Lebron to the line


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its a shame we couldnt raise the lead when Dirk was on the bench that whole time. Now we're down


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron with the Jason Kidd-ian stat line. 10/9/7 on horrible %


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Was that their 4th foul in the quarter already?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn, Bosh can get by his first man at will but the second guy (Dirk) knows exactly what's coming. Bailed out with a call there but that was a tough fadeaway for CB1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hits the J


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahaha Chalmers. It's never boring with him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF MArio? 5 seconds on the shot clock and you're passing it Joel? THINK!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont argue that, Dwyane. You took a horrible shot to begin with.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade you aren't going to get that call shooting a fadeaway in that spot


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane, just accept you took a bad shot and move on. Too tight of a game for techs. For real.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This game wouldn't even be close if Lebron didn't come out hung over in the first half. Must of been sipping too much nogg before the game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

SCORE POINTS! PLAY DEFENSE!

:flay:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This has been one of the worst offensive performances I've seen by this team. A clinic on poor shot selection.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel forcing Dirk into crazy shots all night long. Reminds me of Haslem in '06.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

another foul rio


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade with the technical on one end and the missed ft on the other. Just bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Free throw shooting is finally gonna cost us a game this season...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey finally a pick and roll with Bosh instead of a pick and pop


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace Fashion Update

I like the "H" logo on those hats those ballboys are wearing. The "H" should be our secondary logo and not the "MH."


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't know how that floater dropped for Wade. That was some Boobie Gibson ****


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jason Terry is killing us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on. Serious with that shot?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Can't do anything against that shot. Just Jason Terry being himself.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Youd think after the Wiz game, we'd come out playing smart and focuses. That should've been a wake up call and a half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This game is over. People stopped committing on the defensive end like they were in the 2nd and too many idiotic mental errors. We lost this one a hell of a lot more than they won it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd chance points as well which makes it even worse.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the crazy and1!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

CHRIS BOSH!
Now make the damn free throw


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Like

A

BOSH


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Is Bosh going to Millsap a 2nd team in a row?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again, free throw shooting is gonna cost us this game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That's bull****, Dallas jumped into the lane before he shot that free throw! WTF!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Make your free throws pleasepleasepleaseplease


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Lebron! Box Out! Goddamnit.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Are you ****ing kidding me


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

cant grab the rebound again and again, Terry hits a 3.

So frustrating...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dirk airballs right into Marion's hands. Really?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Before anybody even tries to blame Joel realize that Joel is out on the perimeter forcing Dirk into those misses.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We were in position if he had hit the rim, but he airballed it right into Marion's hands...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

REBOUND BITCHES!

:flay:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That second board was seriously such a fluke. Marion was completely out of position.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How many times have we seen that Terry pick and roll curling right for the pull-up?

Of course two Marion offensive rebounds and a Dirk airball end up killing us.



Adam said:


> Jace Fashion Update
> 
> I like the "H" logo on those hats those ballboys are wearing. The "H" should be our secondary logo and not the "MH."


Haha. Well, good call, because I do agree. Never was a big fan of the 'MH', but every team this year has their ballboys wearing hats with one team letter (whether city or team name) on it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jason Terry is such an annoying little pissant. I'm 100% convinced after this game we would win in a 7 game series against them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

More free throws. Not good for us..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im glad we lost this. last thing i want is for this team to be rewarded a second time for playing crap basketball down the stretch.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

GOD DAMNIT DWYANE! WHY THE **** ARE YOU REACHING IN THERE?!?

You cant make that gamble there, dude. Jesus ****ing Christ.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bill Kennedy sticking it to Wade for complaining earlier. Over the last couple of years he has given Wade the most trouble of any ref besides Derrick Stafford.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And1 by Lebron!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

and1


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yessssss Lebron


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

BOOM MOTHER****ER! HEADSHOT!

:allhail:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Defense here RIGHT ****ING NOW STOP THEM


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Moving Screen On Dirk! No Call!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, we had what we wanted there too.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dirk committed a moving screen right in front of the ref. Mother****er saw it for sure.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Would be a 2-pt game without that tech.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was off Kidd


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Off on Kidd, please score


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I hate to jump on Spoo so early, but LeBron was shooting a free throw. Why did he have an offensive player in James Jones in the game? He should have taken him out while LeBron was at the line and we wouldn't have had that stupid foul on Marion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

in and out...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade would have pulled up for that mid range shot in 2006


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

****! Oh well. You win some you lose some. Played awful tonight, but still had a shot to win it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Over. Couldnt get a better shot than that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Late 2nd chance baskets and missed free throws. Can you lose doing more frustrating things?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Not over yet you nags.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Now it may be.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lol


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

sdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsgsdfsdfsdf


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Wade would have pulled up for that mid range shot in 2006


Yup. I have no idea why he didnt even consider shooting there.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm playing the officials card I don't care what anybody else says. Dirk committed a blatant moving screen and Marion was out of control and barreled into James Jones. How many times have we seen LeBron or Wade get called for that offensive foul?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough loss. All on the Heat tonight. Slow start, too many missed free throws and allowed 6 points on 2nd chance baskets with those 2 3's by Terry.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Potg: Not Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Yup. I have no idea why he didnt even consider shooting there.


Tyson Chandler could have played a part in it. Wade may have been able to get it off over him, but it looked like he 2nd guessed himself, then passed it up.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel = POTG = Principle of the Matter


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't want any of them to get POTG. Mario had stupid fouls, Wade had the dumb tech, Bosh didn't show up, and LeBron was the worst of them all.

I vote Wade just because he was the lesser of all evils.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I could have lived with Caron going off in the 4th. Dirk as well.

But Jason Terry may be the player in the NBA I hate the most. Which makes this loss, when you add in everything the Heat did bad, that much more frustrating.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Joel is getting my POTG vote. It's not even close. Of course that's probably why the Heat lost.

Not too mad about this loss because we played so terrible and still had a shot to win it at the end with better execution. If this game gets replayed in April I think we win it easily.

Which is a big change from the last time we played the Mavs.

Mavs are playing probably the best ball in the league this year besides the Celtics. We're always going to struggle this early into the process with great veteran ball teams. Spurs will probably be tough too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Out of protest, I am not voting for anyone for POTG. That'll teach them :horsepoop:

17-25 from the free throw line. Lebron, Dwyane and Chris and missed free throws in the 4th.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I still can't believe players were practically boxing out Bosh when he was shooting his free throw on the and1 and the refs didn't call a lane violation. For the last five years we've had no homecourt advantage. How long do we have to suffer because of that Dallas series?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> I'm playing the officials card I don't care what anybody else says. Dirk committed a blatant moving screen and Marion was out of control and barreled into James Jones. How many times have we seen LeBron or Wade get called for that offensive foul?


Yeah, everyone talks about Wade and LeBron and "star calls," but they don't realize how often things work in the reverse. The refs let so much contact under the rim go with Wade and LeBron because of how strong they are, and how often they drive.

They also anticipate offensive fouls way more with guys like Wade and LeBron, and expect them to be driving out of control, particularly at key moments of games. 

Really sucks, but we played horribly tonight.

But little things like LeBron shooting that T when he was colder than Minnesota, and Dwyane with the dumb tech (among many other braindead plays) are really aggravating and could've at least gotten us to OT had they been avoided.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Preseason Champs = Magic

Reg. Season Champs = Mavericks

LOL.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Our half court offense does not give me much playoff confidence


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No doubt. Teams slow us down, then pack the paint and we have trouble.

I also dont understand why every team in the league doesnt just zone us to death. Im shocked we havent seen it more often.

Also, Rick Carlisle is a hell of a coach. Love his offensive system.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Teams don't zone us a lot because you have to be set in order to do that. When we are in skirmish mode the defense is playing frenetic and we get tons of fast break points and generally the big lead will throw off opposing game plans. Dallas did a GREAT job getting back tonight which is the entire key to playing this team. Even the Wizards were giving us problems when they were finally set on defense. This is also why Boston seems to own us unless more than one person is having a good shooting night.

What usually happens is Wade/Lebron get a screen from a big at the top. If its Bosh or Z, they sometimes get it back for a jumper (assuming the rotation guy doesn't close fast enough). Bosh does good work here since he can hit the jumper or kill them with the pumpfake. Z is either a jumper or a reset. Any of the other bigs and we are relying on Wade or Lebron to drive past their man and make a play in a packed paint. The other option is one of the wings like Arroyo/JJ/Mario open for a three, which a good defense can also close out on if they are sharp. It's not a bad system overall, but its too predictable when you run it over and over. Teams start to get used to making the rotation and close out faster and faster, often beating us to the spot and being right up in a player's chest when he is receiving a pass. This is all amplified when our off ball movement is poor and/or there is just low energy on the court overall. 

There needs to be a little bit more variety or just some more simple misdirection if you are going to run the same set so often. Even as small an adjustment as actually letting Bosh roll to the basket a few times instead of always going for the 20 ft jumper might help. Perhaps once Mike Miller is incorporated a little more into the offense we will see some better stuff.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I also just checked 82games and am totally not surprised to see Bosh with BY FAR the biggest +/- difference on the team. +14.9 when he's on the court, -3.4 when he's off. Compare that to +10.8/+6.3 for Lebron and +10.8/+7.2 for Wade. Individual +/- is certainly flawed but I don't think its any coincidence that with the sets we run he is easily our most important halfcourt player.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> I still can't believe players were practically boxing out Bosh when he was shooting his free throw on the and1 and the refs didn't call a lane violation. For the last five years we've had no homecourt advantage. How long do we have to suffer because of that Dallas series?


Yeah. Thought that was odd. If that were Shaq shooting that, it would have been a lane violation


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm suprised the zone works against us given how good a 3 point shooting team we are.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

On the other hand, I liked how Miller looked in his few minutes. Also, I was surprised and delighted how the crowd cheered for Niller when he came in..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Day after and I still cant believe that we lost because of missing too many free throws and a ****ing airball by one of the games best shooters in NBA history..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Day after and I still cant believe that we lost because of missing too many free throws and a ****ing airball by one of the games best shooters in NBA history..


I'm actually fine with the loss.

They had to use a gimmicky defense and benefited from LeBron foul trouble. We out-rebounded them. We shut Dirk down. Based on what I saw, we would beat them in a seven game series and they very well could be the Western Conference representative in the Finals. If you have to rely on the other team to miss free throws and the refs to give you marginal calls then you aren't going to beat that team in a playoff series.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sounds like a frustrating game. A shame our streak had to end, but hey, we still have 2006 Mavs 

I hate Jet Terry too. Him and Devin Harris are my 2 most hated due to that finals series.

So, who gets POTG? I didnt see so I cant comment.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^Joel and Wade were the two best players. They keyed a 17-0 run in the first half. I would have liked to have seen a few blocks from Joel and you can't argue that what Wade does on the court will always be greater than what Joel does on the court. But Wade's technical was a killer and he missed key free throws. Hard to call him a POTG. Let's see what the votes say.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looking at the box score, i feel like im not seeing right.

All the bench are +, all starters except Wade are -, with LBJ a -20!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron was awful in the 1st half. Then got in foul trouble and went to the bench. Once he went to the bench, Wade took over and we went from down 10 or 12 to up 1 in what seemed like less than 2 minutes. It was great to watch. Then Lebron came back in, Dallas went on a run and he picked up his 3rd foul, and again we went on a run to take the lead when he was on the bench. Mario and Joel turned that 1st half around with their energy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's that crazy 6 straight offensive rebound sequence from last night






Still hilarious :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron's worst game of the year. At least he rebounded though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So, POTG...any takers...

I needa update the thread, but it looks like for the most part the usual suspects played ****.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Just looking at the statline I'd give it to Wade. 
22 points, 4 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 steals, 2 blocks, 1 turnover, +5 +/-

vs

Lebron
19 points, 10 rebounds, 7 assists, 5 turnovers, -20 +/-

No one else played any better, so Wade is my vote.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Joel Anthony was my POTG. None of the Big Three played well enough to deserve it IMO.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

He had 5 points and 6 rebounds. Player of the game should be the best player in the game. If we're gonna give out a most overachieving player of the game award then we can, but it should be different.

And even then, Chalmers did more all around.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gx said:


> He had 5 points and 6 rebounds. Player of the game should be the best player in the game. If we're gonna give out a most overachieving player of the game award then we can, but it should be different.
> 
> And even then, Chalmers did more all around.


There's a lot more going on than just who gets points. The running back doesn't get all the credit for running through wide open holes.

Joel does plenty of things that put points on the board for us and take points off the board for the other team. Simply putting the ball in the basket is only one way that can be measured.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im gonna give it to Dwyane for this one.


----------

